# betta fish and guppies



## amberstorm (Jul 13, 2009)

hi everyone so i need to restock my tank because of my recent problems with white spot and fin rot, i will never buy tetras again. i introduced them and about a week later they got white spot and after i cleared that up they got fin rot. iv since lost almost all of my adult guppies, i had 7 and theres 2 left. i have a scissor or split tail male and while i know that normal male guppies and beta dont get on im wondering if the same applies to the scissor tails? i would love to get a blue beta but dont want to cause trouble with my other fish. the rest of the tank consists of 4 immature guppies, not sure if they male or female but i bred them myself and im really excited about some of the colour combos that are coming out now, 2 corries, 1 pleco and a golden apple snail. oh and the two neon tetras that have survived. the tempreture of the tank is now at 28'C on the recommendation from my pet shop when i told them of my problems with white spot, the tetras have it again as does my last adult female guppie. i finished my planting two days ago and im hoping to post pics next week once my camera is sorted out.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I would not put a betta with anything, there are many other fish you could try. It will be aggressive to all other fish most likely. And things would either disappear or be found dead.

You should wait anyway if you just had disease and let things get back to normal. You should also get a ten gallon tank with filter set aside or under your tank as a quarantine tank when you buy new fish, you put them in there so that disease doesn't get in your main tank. 

You could also treat them in the QT tank with Melafix and some other treatment for parasites in that if something looks wrong or they don't eat right.

Be sure your water quality is good as well, check nitrates, nitrites, ammonia, KH, GH, and pH, and be sure all your fish you THRIVE in the pH you have. I recommend to not just stick something in there on its upper or lower limit of its pH range. Weekly water changes also will eliminate disease by flushing them out.

They get diseases either from the fish store, from poor water conditions, or stressed out conditions. Sometimes it can come from food you add too, or feeder fish. It's just a good idea to have all your ducks in a row before you think about getting more fish. And please don't get too frustrated, its just a part of the hobby sometimes.

You might also learn the signs of sickness and look around the petstore you shop at to see if their fish are healthy or look sick/dead etc.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Northtexas has given you good advice. Bettas can be quite territorial and will likely attack any "fancy" looking fish. Adding a betta would stress the guppies and most bettas will happily eat any fry they come across (or hunt down, depending on how lazy/energetic the betta is).


----------

